# Pregnant guinea pig



## Katieb245 (Aug 3, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone could help me, I got some guinea pigs for [email protected] and one turned out to be a male( I thought she was female) I've had her around 4-6 weeks now and I think 2 may be pregnant. Problem is I also have 7 other females. Male has been moved out of the run and is with another male. Any help would be amazing thanks


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

The ginger one looks pregnant. Here's a link to a guinea pig forum which is very good. I'm sure somebody on there will be able to give you help and advice.
https://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk/


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Katieb245 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me, I got some guinea pigs for [email protected] and one turned out to be a male( I thought she was female) I've had her around 4-6 weeks now and I think 2 may be pregnant. Problem is I also have 7 other females. Male has been moved out of the run and is with another male. Any help would be amazing thanks


What do you need help with? I have had several litters of guineas in the past. Never had any problems. The babies are born with eyes open and start eating solids quickly. Make sure you separate males at 3 weeks old as they are very capable of getting mum pregnant! They are super cute!!


----------

